# Need help Lowrance Elite 5x DSI



## I'm G'na Ms Her (May 26, 2004)

I'll try to keep this short, if I can

So I have a Lowrance Elite 5x DSI. Problem is that I started having problems last year, It would run fine for a while and then stop showing a depth reading on screen (still had juice, just no reading). Now, it would read depth but not display anything on the screen (except numbers) unless I went to 4x and then it would show bottom (no marks, but maybe there weren't fish there). Then, it quite displaying correct numbers, just a blinking 60.0 depth (still gives water temp), although once in a while depth would come on with a very light single line bottom.

Don't know if electrical, transducer or unit crapping out. One buddy thinks it dirty connectors at unit but all looks good. really don't want to drop the bucks for a new unit if I don't have to, plus would have to pull the boat to install transducer, etc.

Any suggestions (or a secret diagnostic button I don't know about)?


----------



## s.a.m (Feb 22, 2016)

Try a hard reset, pull card if it's in, you will loose anything you had on the unit, with the unit off press and hold the +/- keys while holding press power key continue to hold +/- key till you hear it beep. See if that helps, I have a elite 4 locks up all the time.


----------



## I'm G'na Ms Her (May 26, 2004)

s.a.m said:


> Try a hard reset, pull card if it's in, you will loose anything you had on the unit, with the unit off press and hold the +/- keys while holding press power key continue to hold +/- key till you hear it beep. See if that helps, I have a elite 4 locks up all the time.


Thanks, I'll give it a try (boat's at Erie so I'll have to wait until next weekend)


----------

